# Easiest simplest Rice Crispies recipe, anyone?



## chueh (Jun 8, 2009)

My husband asked me to make rice crispy and add his potein power in it.  I found the basic recipe for it and added the potein power.  

Well, I did not really follow the recipe exactly, for I cut back the butter part.  Then, I found it almost burned, so I added water.  OK... It does not taste bad at all, but it is just a little too gummy and sticky without crispiness.  My husband refused to eat it.  Geese!!!

Ok, this time I will follow a recipe through.  However, the marshmallow makes the rice crispy so sticky.  Am I right?  or because I added water to it.  Anyway, does anyone have a very simple and easy rice crispy with marshmallow as the ingredient (my husband likes the taste of marshmallow, so I need to use it, or he would not eat it) and yield rice crispy that is not sticky, just like the one we buy at a store?

Thanks


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 8, 2009)

Just follow the recipe on the box of Kellogg's Rice Krispies. I use that one and make it in the microwave.


----------



## chueh (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks... Why have I not thought about that


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 8, 2009)

The butter is what makes it "not sticky".

Also, a lesson learned the hard way...

If you use stale marshmallows, it takes them longer to melt and that means they go to a higher temp and the nature of the sugar changes (think hard candy).


----------



## chueh (Jun 9, 2009)

I see.  so...basically I just need the recipe I used and follow it exactly.  Thanks


----------



## babetoo (Jun 9, 2009)

i use marshmellow creme that comes in a jar. half of the melting is done.


----------



## leena (Dec 4, 2009)

It is tasty i think...


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 4, 2009)

oh, Rice Crispy BARS.... yep, follow the recipe on the box.


----------



## philso (Feb 10, 2010)

perhaps your husband might like this no-cook rice crispie recipe. i "discovered" it when i was about 7 or so.  i think protein powder would go in quite easily.

mix rice crispies with peanut butter.  sprinkle with sugar.  eat with spoon!


first thing i ever "cooked".  made especially for my parents. i'm pretty sure they loved it.


----------



## sumokitchen (Feb 10, 2010)

this brings me back to my childhood and school fetes, where inevitably there'd be someone selling rice crispie cakes. I seem to remember the melted marshmallows was the best way to go about it, although it might be a bit sweet for me now!


----------

